# [SOLVED] World in Conflict Won't launch.



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

So i reformatted my computer today and installed windows vista ultimate 32bit on my computer for the first time. I was having several problems with it until i updated and everything seemed to work fine after that. I installed World in conflict, it installed successfully, but when i click on it to play it never starts. The cd icon comes up showing its trying, it pops up on my task bar, the screen blinks then nothing happens. I used to play the game all the time on xp and it ran flawlessly. Ive tried reinstalling 3 times and still nothing. Anyone know how to fix this? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

Hi.
I saw someone else with a similar problem to this not long ago.
I think he fixed it by making sure that the WiC user profile in 'My Documents' was not 'Read Only'.

Right Click on the folder, go to properties and make sure 'Read Only' is unchecked.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

yeah i herd about that one too so i tried it the second time i installed it and it wasn't checked at all. this is so disappointing:sigh:.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

Open up the Task manager and watch what happens to the process when you try and run it. Is it still there even after attempting to run?

Have you tried running in compatibility mode?
Try right-click > Run as Administrator.

Do you have any emulation software installed? Like Alcohol or Daemon Tools?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

right click on .exe
properties
compatibility

run as XP SP2
run as admin?

then go to security for the same file
allow full control for all the profiles


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

Well i finaly got it working and it seems to be running fine but now the online support isnt working at all. I cant log in, i cant update, and it says that my connection is down when it isn't. I can play my other games online and such but not this one. Gosh its one problem after another. :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

try portforwarding the game

pick your router then the game
http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

thanks for the help. i was going through the step by step and i was wondering, how do i know what Protocol Type to chose. Also, where do i get my Private Port and Public Port?


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

I figured it out. Thank you all so much, i fixed all the problems and the game runs just like it did on XP and looks slightly better. Thanks for all the help. ray:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

so the portforwarding was the last step to fixing it?


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

totally


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: World in Conflict Won't launch.*

nice very nice

if this thread is solved please mark it "solved" under the "thread tools"


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

i hate to reopen this, but the internet is doing it again. i ran though the tutorials you gave me again, but the moment i finished updating and i tried to join a game, it wouldn't connect to the internet anymore. Ive even tried connecting it to my modem directly without the router and i get the same results. internet connection with everything els, but WiC.


----------

